# [sketch] animal version of a temper



## BlueFox gui (Jul 25, 2017)

hi people
i tried to draw an animal version aka furry (HAH U FURRY CANCER) of a friend, i had the idea and i wanted to try and the results were kinda cool
i tried to draw @THEELEMENTKH 



Spoiler


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 25, 2017)

Wait, can you do me?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice job, I wonder what furry Trump is like.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Wait, can you do me?


i could try but i don't want so much, i just did this cuz i wanted


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jul 25, 2017)

Seriously, you draw really good
I wonder who is this dude tho 

Wait...


----------



## Exavold (Jul 25, 2017)

would bang.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Wait, can you do me?


I got you bro....


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2017)

Draw me...wait a minute


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 25, 2017)

Exavold said:


> would bang.


who wouldn't? ¬w¬



Lilith Valentine said:


> Draw me...wait a minute


ok i'm.... no.. wait... i can't, the drawing got so similar to your pic


----------



## Stephano (Jul 25, 2017)

@DeoNaught


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> @DeoNaught
> View attachment 93657


lmao hhahahahahaahhaa


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 25, 2017)

nice drawing


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> @DeoNaught
> View attachment 93657


Fam........


----------



## Stephano (Jul 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Fam........


Yes?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 26, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Yes?


Cool


----------

